# Motorhome Facilities in the Algarve



## BotanyBoy (Jan 4, 2009)

Info for all you Algarve Homers.

http://algarveresident.com/story.asp?XID=36806


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that BotanyBoy, interesting. It is always good to see MHers being considered.

It sounds a little as though they may coral us away from the places we want to visit, I hope not. After all Hotels, Bars and Restaurants are on the coast for the use of more traditional tourists, I hope we are not to be singled out and treated differently.

Perhaps we should try to make contact and see if they would welcome consultation with MHers, Alan.


----------

